
Show HN: Take photos of your poop for better gut health - crappsy
I&#x27;m a sophomore at Bronx Science, and over my last summer vacation, I created Crappsy.com (and it&#x27;s android and ios apps). Crappsy allows you to take a photo of your poop. Our AI then scans the photo and rates its healthiness. Based on that healthiness, we give you personalized health recommendations and products to fix your issues. You also get a &quot;Crappsy score&quot; as a fun way to track your gut health. Digestive issues affect many Americans, and I hope Crappsy can help!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.crappsy.com<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;crappsy-ai-digestive-health&#x2F;id1481175720?ign-mpt=uo%3D2<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.crappsy.app&amp;hl=en_US
======
gitgud
Interesting, Crappsy looks remarkably similar to an [1] Adult Swim parody of
startup companies from 2014.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJklHwoYgBQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJklHwoYgBQ)

------
jdc
Have you published any papers or benchmark of your model? I have reservations
about taking this pitch at face value.

~~~
crappsy
Our proprietary algorithms use IBM Watson and are based on the Bristol Stool
Scale. The Bristol Stool Scale is a medically and scientifically accepted
scale.

------
masonic
This is highly suspicious.

Your Android app requires __Location __and Contacts privileges. Why?!

------
gus_massa
Is this better that just applying the Bristol stool scale by eye?

Do you have a privacy policy? Are the photos processed in the phone or they
are send to the central server?

~~~
crappsy
The algorithm is based on the Bristol Stool Scale, however Crappsy gives you
the ability to track your Crappsy Score over time, so that you can improve
your health by living a healthier lifestyle. We also give you health
recommendations to improve your health in the "health" tab.

We take privacy seriously, and work to make you feel safe. The photos are
stored on our https and ssl encrypted servers, so that you can access the
photos later on in your feed.

Also the photos are processed by the algorithm via IBM Watson. If you would
like to learn more, you can read our privacy policy here:

[https://www.crappsy.com/privacy](https://www.crappsy.com/privacy)

~~~
ThePowerOfFuet
>The photos are stored on our https and ssl encrypted servers

oh boy.

